
Twitter’s new reply-limiting feature is already changing how we talk - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/23/21266969/twitter-new-reply-limiting-feature-how-using-changing-talk
======
sarcasmatwork
So they restrict your speech even more? Why would you want to support a
platform that does this?

